#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Seg-y & las

## DavidKar

Hello!


Please help, which computer program i should use to open *.SEG-Y & *.LAS seismic files.
And where i can dounload it.

Best wishes, David.See More: Seg-y & las

----------


## interactive

Dear friend,
Both *.SEG-Y & *.LAS seismic file are recorded number during wireline and acquifer seismic. you can only use softway to open it (Example: Geofram,interactivepetrophysics-IP, paradirum.... softway)

You can find this softway on the forum,

Goodluck. 
__________________

----------


## DavidKar

interactive, thank you very mach!

----------


## mimbarek

Hello, I am looking for any full Seismic interpretation software. I have been trying to find some here in this forum, but I did not find any. please proved any link that I can use.

----------


## geofisico2000

por favor si alguien sabe del programa seg2segy por favor envime la direccion para bajarlo. gracias

jcarlos14_32@hotmail.com

----------


## interactive

> Hello, I am looking for any full Seismic interpretation software. I have been trying to find some here in this forum, but I did not find any. please proved any link that I can use.



Dear friend,
Searching Geoframe 4.3 software or you can buy it from Schlumberger. About 5 mmUSD/year for rent SLB.

Good luck

----------

